# ***Official 2010 World Cup Soccer Discussion Thread***



## Walker

*Highlights from 2006:*







It is time boys and girls- it is one week away from the best world-wide sporting event on this planet:


*The 2010 World Cup*​


Bring all your talk, discussion, smacktalk about the best event to showcase soccer here. Which team will rise to the top and claim the ultimate prize! Italy is the defending Champ and 31 other teams want it.


Who is your team? Who do think can actually survive and win?

In one week it begins: The 2010 World Cup!



Celebrate your team/country and pride for their chances and enjoy one of the best months that only comes around every 4 years! One week and it finally starts after all the qualifying, hype and talk.

The games begin in 1 week. :thumb02:


http://fifa-world-cup.easports.com/...act_C2301_2010_FIFA_World_Cup_-_Exact_LP1_AD1


----------



## Nefilim777

Getting close now! Exciting!! Sadly Ireland aren't in it, thanks Thierry, but I hope the US, Holland and Denmark do well.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Nefilim777 said:


> Getting close now! Exciting!! Sadly Ireland aren't in it, thanks Thierry, but I hope the US, Holland and Denmark do well.


And England?

:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

I hope England plays a good WM.. it's about time^^

but you guys have to watch out for Serbia and Montenegro :thumbsup: they have a great team together! I bet they make it to the quarterfinals mark my words


----------



## Nefilim777

gazh said:


> And England?
> 
> :thumb02:


I actually think England can, and will, do very well this year, Fabio seems to be the man that can bring them together and make them play as a team. They certainly deserve to do better then the last few tournaments, and if the group stages are anything to go by then they surely will.


----------



## G_Land

2 more days and a wake up and it on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walker

HELL YES ONLY 2 MORE DAYS!!!!!:happy01::happy03::happy01:



I'm stoked to see even France play on Friday and uber stoked to see what happens in the Mexico-South Africa match. That crowd will be going nuts and the home team usually always gets a HUGE boost from the energy from the fans. Mexico should win but home teams rise to the occasion and normally make it out of the first round so I can't wait to see how that goes down. 

Then saturday rolls around and I get to watch my 2 favorite teams back to back- Argentina and then the USA. Argentina-Nigeria should be a good match and I can't wait to see Messi in action and in top form. I just really hope Maradona doesn't botch up the coaching too badly- definitely crossing my fingers on that. 


With the USA-England- I'm realistic and know we probably won't win but I count them out completely. England losing their captain this close to the Cup is a bad break for them. I'm honestly rooting for a draw at best and then, if not, a close well-played loss so they are still confident to win their next 2 matches with Slovenia and Algeria so they can advance. I really don't want to see a replay of WC 2006 when we gave up a goal within the first 5 minutes before losing 3-0 to the Czech Republic- that sucked huge donkey balls after waiting for 4 years to see if we could build off the quarterfinal run in 2002. 


Either way it's so close I can't wait! :thumb02:


This saturday I have Argentina/USA in the Cup, The Texas Longhorn Baseball team in the Super-Regionals and then UFC 115 all in one day. Many a Bud Lights will go down that day. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777

ONE DAY TO GO! We just spent the day hanging banners, putting up the group stages and basically making our shop world cup festive. Gonna have all the games on a big screen, can't wait!


----------



## G_Land

^^^THIS^^^

We have waited too long for this!!!! But its well worth the wait a solid month of world class football YYYYYYEEEEEAAAHHHHHHH lol


----------



## G_Land

And here we go!!!!!! Football time guys!!!! I gotta go with Mexico over SA


----------



## Guymay

ahhhhh those horns are so annoying


----------



## G_Land

They have died down a little


----------



## Freelancer

BobbyCooper said:


> I hope England plays a good WM.. it's about time^^
> 
> but you guys have to watch out for Serbia and Montenegro :thumbsup: they have a great team together! I bet they make it to the quarterfinals mark my words


Serbia and Montenegro are independent states now...
Serbia alone qualified.


----------



## G_Land

Mexico is pushing the pace but their passing has went down hill


----------



## BobbyCooper

Freelancer said:


> Serbia and Montenegro are independent states now...
> Serbia alone qualified.


Lol stupid me^^ I should read some Newspaper here and there ;D



G_Land said:


> Mexico is pushing the pace but their passing has went down hill


Mexico played a great first half. They should have scored 2 goals there. At least they got the draw now!

Really a good opening game


----------



## G_Land

Yeah the off side call was garbage...to bad we didnt get a winner but oh well great 1st game


----------



## ThaFranchise

Pretty stoked! Got a winner takes all pool with my buddies, ended up with Argentina, England, Mexico and Paraguay with 5 teams in the pool. Pretty much jus countin on Argentina or England lol.


----------



## G_Land

Seriously who blows a goddamn horn for 90 solid minutes?????


----------



## BobbyCooper

G_Land said:


> Seriously who blows a goddamn horn for 90 solid minutes?????


Africans :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land

I thought surely they would stop 20 mins into the half but noooooooooooooo


----------



## Walker

Man Argentina came out flying in the first 15-20 minutes then hit a bit of a lull there until the final 5 minutes. Messi looks to be in great form- his play has been fantastic so far. Me likey- me mucho likey. :thumb02:

Great header off the set piece but I'd like to see them get the second goal to really force the result.


Later on England v. USA.


----------



## Guymay

spread the word : http://www.facebook.com/pages/FIFA-...OUTH-AFRICA-WORLD-CUP-/124891457531066?ref=ts


----------



## ThaFranchise

Walker said:


> Man Argentina came out flying in the first 15-20 minutes then hit a bit of a lull there until the final 5 minutes. Messi looks to be in great form- his play has been fantastic so far. Me likey- me mucho likey. :thumb02:
> 
> Great header off the set piece but I'd like to see them get the second goal to really force the result.
> 
> 
> Later on England v. USA.


The game really coulda been 4-0, Nigeria owes everything to their goalie obviously.


----------



## dudeabides

USA's anthem being played now, it's almost time. :thumbsup:


... for something.


----------



## Guymay

ThaFranchise said:


> The game really coulda been 4-0, Nigeria owes everything to their goalie obviously.


agree . he's great (vincent enyeama) he played last year on my team rivals . and was easily the best player on the season .


----------



## Iuanes

Horrible goalkeeping on the USA goal, but the Americans made a good account of themselves like I thought they would. England is a good team, but not a great one, they'll never win on their talent alone.


----------



## Thelegend

hahahaha!!! we tied it up and kept it that way. rooney my a**!!!!.......sorry im a little excited about this years team.


----------



## Walker

Yup- bad job on the weak goal by the English goalie but that is their team's achilles' heel. They've got a high quality team with low quality goalkeeping.


Either way totally stoked after the draw for US especially considering how fast England came out and scored. I seriously thought I was having horrible flashbacks to WC 2006 and the terrible start in the first game and this goal came even faster. At that point this game could have gotten ugly quick but we responded very better than I could have hoped for. Great result and sets us up nicely to have an even better chance to advance with the next 2 games up coming.


And yes, check the vbook, I bet the draw. :thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend

Walker said:


> Yup- bad job on the weak goal by the English goalie but that is their team's achilles' heel. They've got a high quality team with low quality goalkeeping.
> 
> 
> Either way totally stoked after the draw for US especially considering how fast England came out and scored. I seriously thought I was having horrible flashbacks to WC 2006 and the terrible start in the first game and this goal came even faster. At that point this game could have gotten ugly quick but we responded very better than I could have hoped for. Great result and sets us up nicely to have an even better chance to advance with the next 2 games up coming.
> 
> 
> *And yes, check the vbook, I bet the draw.* :thumb02:


:thumb02:that's insanely bold, i thought the smart money was 2-1 england.


----------



## Leed

So, do any of you guys play FIFA Fantasy?


----------



## Nefilim777

Leed said:


> So, do any of you guys play FIFA Fantasy?


Yep, which reminds me, I must check my team...


----------



## Walker

Damn- Germany took the Aussie boys behind the wood shed today- looked really impressive. I'm about to watch the Slovenia-Algeria match that I DVRed this morning to see what's up next for USA. 

I didn't do the FIFA fantasy but I did a money bracket at work and so far it's looking solid. 


I freaking love this event. :thumb02:


----------



## ThaFranchise

Cmon Paraguay, my 4th round pick leading 3rd overall pick woo!


----------



## Nefilim777

Good win for Uruguay!


----------



## Thelegend

still cant believe spain lost. on a side note wow messi and crew really messed up south korea. that lack of defense might hurt later on though.


----------



## BobbyCooper

I crossed my fingers for Korea today..  

I Have still some friends over there and I just Love Koreans in general^^

But I wouldn't count them out just yet. They can beat Nigeria and move on  I hope^^


----------



## Thelegend

i will say this about nigeria, Enyeama is an amazing goaly but his team is missing clean shots on goal and arent giving him a lot of help which is surprising. terrible score by greece,enyeama had it....oh well maybe nigeria can come back, theyve gotten a lot of oppurtunities to score.


----------



## G_Land

WOW Nigeria's keeper is a beast


----------



## Walker

Man what is crazy for Group B is that if Nigeria beats S. Korea 1-0(or just a win) and Argentina beats Greece- Nigeria would be -1 on goals, SK -2 and Greece -2(depending on the score) so Nigeria could still advance with a win and a Greece loss. Right? 

Loved seeing Mexico beat France that was mucho bueno! :thumbsup:


Argentina looks on target for a deep run- that is, if they can shore up the back line and Demichelis remembers to protect the ball. 

Can't wait for the USA game tomorrow- worked my work schedule around getting to see the game. :thumb02:


----------



## mroutdoorsman

Walker said:


> Man what is crazy for Group B is that if Nigeria beats S. Korea 1-0(or just a win) and Argentina beats Greece- Nigeria would be -1 on goals, SK -2 and Greece -2(depending on the score) so Nigeria could still advance with a win and a Greece loss. Right?
> 
> Loved seeing Mexico beat France that was mucho bueno! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Argentina looks on target for a deep run- that is, if they can shore up the back line and Demichelis remembers to protect the ball.
> 
> Can't wait for the USA game tomorrow- worked my work schedule around getting to see the game. :thumb02:


My appointment with my strength trainer is at 11 and cant be changed  It sucks but I will but with USA in spirit! Aaaand will drink a beer for them after my workout


----------



## Leed

So.. Anelka is possibly banned from team France.. forever!
The team moral really is real weak, that sucks! 
I hope the new coach can bring the team together, it seems very necessery after Zidane's departure.


----------



## Walker

France imploded today, England is teetering, Germany loses a man and the match and Italy has to flop for a gift goal tough times for those Euro teams so far.

If England can shake off all the home country pressure and just the game with their talent they should be fine. Germany had bad luck and should right the ship. Italy could win and still miss out and France is just SOL.

Tomorrow I'm looking forward to Chile making a bid for the group with a win and Spain will rebound and take it out on Honduras.

Mexico and Uruguay should be a great match and though it will tough I think Mexico is looking good for the win and to advance in 1st.

And then comes D-Day on wednesday- man oh man, USA v. Algeria to advance for us and going on at the same time England v. Slovenia. Talk about a pressure cooker for the whole group. Then Germany v. Ghana to determine which one advances depending on the Serbia v. Australia outcome.

Wednesday should be epic my friends- freaking cannot wait! :thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777

Well two interesting games so far. Portugal absolutely demolished North Korea and Chile edged out an 'Anti Football' Swiss side. Looking forward to Spain now in about 30 mins.

England and France are completely falling apart, although Italy aren't exactly impressing either, its England and France that are really surprising, the French are clearly cursed [heehee], Anelka's gone home, as has the director of football, whom also resigned, Patrice Evra and one of the coaches nearly came to blows in public too, and I simply don't know what's going on with England. Capello said if they lose against Slovenia then he'll quit.


----------



## Iuanes

While the whole France situation looks abysmal, they arguably have their easiest game ahead of them and chance to advance, though I wouldn't bet on it.

England and Italy, as poor as they have been, still have a chance of topping their group.

In the World Cup is doesn't matter how good or bad you look at a certain point in time, as long as you survive.

Spain, interestingly enough, garnered less points for their latest performance, but looked better doing it than the other European giants.

Out of Europe I see Spain and the Netherlands as the ones with the best chances to advance to the late stages.


----------



## Nefilim777

France are a joke.


----------



## G_Land

I keep watching the replay of the USA match dear lord it gets me sooooo effin pumped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH USA!!!USA!!!!USA!!!!


----------



## Walker

Yeah man when I was at the gym this morning- I kept seeing the replay on TV and would just stop, watch and then: 


I won't ever get sick of seeing that goal.


----------



## G_Land

Love The Avy Walker!!!!!


----------



## Intermission

What?

Did I just hear PORTUGAL?!


----------



## Walker

Spain v. Portugal is an epic match and one I wish came later on down the line. The Netherlands have the easiest 2nd round match-up IMO. Japan is my pick as the biggest underdog to win against Paraguay. England v. Germany is another classic match-up and one that should see England break out of all the pressure they are under and actually just play instead of worrying about playing. That being said- I'll pick Germany as I still think England cannot play while trying to shoulder the massive boulder that is the pressure the homefans put on them- plus their goaltending is their achilles' heal.

USA will avenge the crap loss to Ghana from 2006- hate having to go against the sole African team left but this team just doesn't quit. We'll face Uruguay in the Quarters and *I hate saying this and will be pleased as punch if I'm wrong* and lose. 

Argentina will face a stiff test in a game Mexico but prevail to wipe Germany and the stain of 2006 off the books and advance to the semis.

Brazil will beat Chile to set up a fantastic match with the Dutch- that game will be naughty to watch. 


Thems my thoughts. To advance are:

Brazil
Uruguay
Spain
USA
Argentina
Netherlands
Japan
Uruguay


----------



## Rauno

Well, Uruguay has advanced. 2:1.


----------



## luckbox

USA with the equalizer! We have a game now.

Great job by the keeper there. Altidore made it to the ball first but Kingston still managed to get the tackle clean and on the ball. So many times in that situation the attacking team wins the penalty. Brilliant goalkeeping.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

USA Out, England-Germany soon..............


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Capello hasnt got a ******* clue what he's doing! I think he's been drunk this whole tournament!

Why play Gerard on the left and play Gareth Barry in the middle?! (Gareth Barry is incidently left footed, so if Capello is insistent on Barry playing, why not play him on the left and Gerard in the centre?)

Then, Lampard is about to take a freekick from just over 30 yards out. We all know he's going to shoot. Theres *no need* whatsoever to send Terry and Upson into the penalty area. Lampard is shootin, not crossing, we all know he's going to do that. Then when the ball breaks, the Germans counter and score because our two centre backs have run upfront to take a closer look at Lampard striking the ball!

Then when we need 3 goals, he takes Defoe off (one of 2 English players to have scored this world cup prior to the Germany game) and instead of bringing Crouch on (who has an eye for goal) he brings on Heskey who couldnt hit a brick wall in a prison cell!

Why the hell do we have a foreign manager anyway? Its the lesser footballing nations that need foreign managers because they dont have any national quality managers of their own.

**** off back to Italia, Capello. I dont want you hear anymore :bye01:

/rant


----------



## luckbox

The Lone Wolf: What separates England from the top teams is they dont have a top class defensive midfielder to shield the centre backs, regain possession of the ball and break up dangerous counters early. In modern football those players are so important. Gareth Barry just doesn't cut it. If England had a Macherano/Toulalan/Melo type player they could play like this:

James
Johnson - Terry - Upson - A.Cole
Milner - Gerrard - DM - Lampard - J.Cole
Rooney​
Now thats a team that could do damage to anyone.

Fabio Capello has made so many bad calls as England boss. Leaving Ashley Young, Theo Walcott and in-form Darren Bent at home. All players who could give England a big lift, and do things on their own. Insisting on playing with Barry, who is clearly out of it, and never was that good in my opinion. Capello needs to go.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

luckbox said:


> James
> Johnson - Terry - Upson - A.Cole
> Milner - Gerrard - DM - Lampard - J.Cole
> Rooney​
> Now thats a team that could do damage to anyone.


Completely agree with everything you say, and the team outlined is the strongest set-up that england could field (Settling for Barry in the Defensive Midfield, even though as you say he doesnt quite cut it)

I think if Lampards goal had been allowed it would have been a completely different game from that point onward, and it just screams for video technology (just as i'm typing this, Tevez scores from an offside position!)

England play a very predictable game, and lack flair and creativity. They also lack a passionate manager which is why i believe we need an English manager to inject some passion into the side.

Taking Heskey to the world cup and leaving Bent at home, when both players do the same job except Bent actually scores! Playing Gerard on the left is a travesty. And in my opinion the best goalkeeper of the 3 (Joe Hart) never got to play.

Like you say, Capello has to go! :bye02:


----------



## Intermission

The Lone Wolf said:


> Like you say, Capello has to go! :bye02:


I am no England fan or follower but I do know what I am talking about when I talk about soccer. Luckbox you mentioned they have no defensive midfielder but thats where your incorrect, Gareth Barry is an excellent defensive minded player (Although I have no clue what he was thinking on the last goal when he let Ozil blow right past him lol) 

Other then that both of you are right on, Capello is a joke, but atleast hes better than Carlos Quieros who is the worst manager on earth... but then again when your squad has 0 goals against in 4 games you must be doing something right...:dunno:


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Intermission said:


> Gareth Barry is an excellent defensive minded player


Barry is a *good* defensive midfielder at club level. He's not international standard, as he proved in this years World Cup. Although the entire England team were poor, Barry gave the ball away more than any other England player, and thats an absolute no-no for a quality defensive midfielder.

Ah well, 4 more years and we can let the hope soar again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan9

*Floppers*

Man, these soccer players flop more in 5 minutes than a Diver in an entire NHL game LOL.


----------



## G_Land

:sad01:Its over......I feel........cold......:sad01:


----------

